# Teich-Fischarten



## der_odo (28. Aug. 2011)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Übersicht über Teichfische mit Angabe von Größe, Ansprüchen, etc... ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Fischarten*

Hi,

hier im Lexikon stehen schon ne ganze Menge

MfG Frank


----------



## der_odo (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Fischarten*

Hallo Frank,

danke für den Hinweis. Bin anscheinend immer zu schnell nach unten gescrollt...

Dann konkretisiere ich mal meine Frage:

Ich suche für meinen späteren Teich (kommendes Jahr) eine Fischart, welche größer wird als ein __ Goldfisch, aber kleiner und anspruchsloser als ein Koi. Dabei sollte der Fisch schon etwas voluminöser sein (karpfenähnlich)

Gibt es eine Gold-Fisch- Zuchtvariante, die auf etwas mehr Größe gezüchtet wurde oder bleiben alle Goldfischarten bei ca 30cm?

Gruß

Christian


----------



## toco (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Fischarten*

Hallo Christian,

könnte die __ Goldorfe deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen?

Sie kann 40 - 50 cm groß werden und gilt als relativ anspruchslos. Ich selbst habe allerdings keine Erfahrung mit dieser Fischart!


----------



## der_odo (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Fischarten*

Hallo Hartmut,

die __ Orfe ist aber eher ein schlanker länglicher Fisch und nicht "karpfenförmig"...

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Fischarten*

Hi Christian,

Goldfische (die normalen Teichformen) können in großen Teichen auch locker 40cm erreichen. __ Döbel, __ Schleie, __ Blei, __ Plötze, __ Rotfeder, __ Güster ect. wären dann wohl eher was für deinen Teich


----------



## toco (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Fischarten*

Hallo Christian,

die __ Goldorfe zählt zur Familie der Karpfenfische. Sie ist nicht natürlich so hochrückig (das meinst du vermutlich mit "karpfenförmig")  wie der Karpfen. Vom __ Goldfisch unterscheiden sich ausgewaschsene Orfen aber in dieser Hinsicht nicht sehr stark!

Du hast also sehr spezielle Vorstellungen, wobei dir klar sein muss, dass es nicht alleine darauf ankommt, dass es entsprechende Fischarten gibt - vielmehr stellt sich die Frage, ob und wo sie im Handel geführt werden. In Zooläden ist die Auswahl an Teichfischen deutlich kleiner als an Aquarienfischen!

Ich habe mal mein Fachbuch durchforstet nach hochrückigen Fischarten, die größer als 30 cm werden können und in stehenden Gewässern vorkommen - eine habe ich gefunden:

* Brachsen (Abramis brama)*, ein Karpfenfisch der bis 40 cm groß werden.

Im Handel habe ich diese Fischart noch allerdings nie gesehen und ob sie sich wirklich für die Teichhaltung eignet, ist mir auch nicht bekannt.


----------



## pema (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Fischarten*

Hallo Christian,

ich habe gerade deinen anderen Beitrag hier gefunden. Du planst einen naturähnlichen Teich mit den Maßen 5m x 2-3m x 1,5m, wobei in deiner Planung Flachwasserbereiche vorgesehen sind. Durchschnittlich kämst du dann auf 11 -  12m³ Wasser. Und da gehe ich von einer Durchschnittstiefe von 0,75m aus...was schon sehr viel wäre. 
Bei einem Teich dieser Größe solltest du besser nach kleineren Arten Ausschau halten...nicht nach noch größeren als den Goldfischen. Einen Teich kannst du nicht mit einem Aquarium vergleichen. Die Bedingungen sind völlig anders. Fische mit über 30cm Länge in so einem Teich zu halten finde ich - um es mal nett auszudrücken - ziemlich waghalsig (für die Fische).

petra


----------



## archie01 (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Fischarten*



			
				toco;355621
[B schrieb:
			
		

> __ Brachsen (Abramis brama)[/B], ein Karpfenfisch der bis 40 cm groß werden.
> 
> Im Handel habe ich diese Fischart noch allerdings nie gesehen und ob sie sich wirklich für die Teichhaltung eignet, ist mir auch nicht bekannt.



Hallo
Wer schreibt solche "Nachschlagewerke" ? ; bin sicher kein Superangler , aber mein PB liegt bei 78cm und guten neun Pfund  , im Teich habe ich seit langem ein Exemplar , ist recht pflegeleicht und wächst sicher nicht an diese Maße heran.....
Trotzdem ein nicht wirklich attraktiver Fisch für den Gartenteich.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## toco (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Fischarten*

@ Archie
Größenangaben in Büchern sind m.E. immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Aber wenn 78 cm möglich sind, wird Christian begeistert sein!

ABER

@ Christian
Im Gegensatz zu Petra habe ich leider deinen Beitrag zur Teichplanung übersehen. 

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, du suchst dir Fischarten aus und gestaltest den Teich so, dass er den Bedürfnissen der Fische entspricht - bei einem Neubau kann man das sehr gut machen!

Wenn du an deiner aktuellen Teichplanung fest hälst, vergesse bitte ganz schnell meine Vorschläge!


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Fischarten*

Hi Christian,
__ Shubunkin, eine __ Goldfisch-Varietät, schön bunt, schauen klasse aus.


----------



## bayernhoschi (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Fischarten*

Ja, der __ Shubunkin ist eine schöne Variante.
Aber auch der Sarassa mit __ Kometenschweif ist meiner Meinung nach nicht außer acht zu lassen.
Ich hatte schon welche die es (mit beachtlicher Schwanzfloße) auf 40 cm brachten.
Gruß aus Bayern
Ralph


----------



## der_odo (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Fischarten*

Hallo,

der __ Shubunkin sagt mir von der Färbung her nicht ganz zu.
Generell wollte ich im Vorfeld nur einmal abklären, was möglich ist. Zu Beginn der Aquaristik und ein späterer Wechsel auf Südamerikaner wurde ich (sogar in Foren) nicht ganz optimal  beraten. (Beispiel: Um Gottes Willen, du kannst doch keine Pfauenaugenbuntbarsche mit Erdfressern vergesellschaften!!!). 

Das will ich gleich von anfang an ausschließen. Nicht, dass ich mir den Teich mit Fischen besetzte und 2 Läden weiter finde ich dann die "Traumfische".

Als Aquarianer kenne ich nur steile Wände. Deswegen sind Teichmaße wohl etwas knapp angegeben. Ich werde die Daten nocheinmal stark überdenken. Auf jeden Fall soll ein großer "Tiefwasserbereich" entstehen, auf jeden Fall stehen die Bedürfnisse der Fische an oberster Stelle.. Platz dies zu realisieren habe ich genug...

Ich hatte nur überlegt, ob es nicht ein Mittelmaß zwischen __ Goldfisch und Koi gibt. Wie geschrieben, Kois wären mir sogar am Liebsten, da ich eher auf dicke Brocken stehe. In meinem Aquarium (1.350l) sind die meisten Fische auch über 30cm groß, da dürfen doch die Teichfische nicht kleiner sein. Aber ein großes Aquarium und ein Koiteich ist dann doch ein ordentlicher Stromverbrauch.

Den Sarassa werde ich mir noch genauer anschauen, wenn es außer Orfen keine Alternative gibt, werde ich dann entscheiden ob dies die größte Fischart im Aquarium werden soll oder ob ich bei Goldfischen bleibe.

Robustere kleinere Koiarten gibt es wohl nicht (deutsche Teich-NZ)?


----------



## pema (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Fischarten*

Hallo Christian,

nochmals der Hinweis: ein Teich ist kein Aquarium. Ich hatte seinerzeit auch Pfauenaugenbuntbarsche u.a. Brocken in meinem Aquarium - dennoch würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen, in meinen Teich, der ja nun wesentlich mehr Liter fasst als mein größtes Aquarium gefasst hat, solche Kerle einzusetzen

Ein Aquarium ist ein geschlossenes Systhem, ein Teich nicht. Und hast du wirklich die Vorstellung von einem naturähnlichen Teich, solltest du dich auch für naturähnliche Lebensbedingungen entscheiden.

Also: wenn du genug Platz hast: größer planen. Um einiges größer

petra


----------



## archie01 (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Fischarten*

Hallo
Die goldene Varietät der __ Schleie kann ich dir empfehlen , passt zu jeden Fisch ( außer einem __ Waller  )

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Nikolai (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Fischarten*

Hallö Christian,

nach meinen Erfahrungen sind Koi auch nicht empfindlicher als Goldfische. Die Probleme bei der Koihaltung entstehen zumeist durch die hohen Futtergaben um die Fische in kurzer Zeit auf eine stattliche Größe heranzumästen. Dazu bedarf es dann einer Kläranlage, um die Futterreste und Kot herauszufiltern. Bei mäßiger Fütterung fühlen sich die Koi auch wohl, wachsen nur langsamer.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## der_odo (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Fischarten*

Hallo,

@Petra: keine Angst, Teichansprüche sind noch "Neuland" aber ich werde schon darauf achten, dass ich nicht nur die Mindestanforderungen einhalten werde, genau wie in der Aquaristik. Ich halte meine Südamerikaner nicht wie empfohlen auf 720l sondern auf 1.350l. Genau so werde ich das auch auf die Teichbeschaffenheit umsetzen.

Dann wird er halt nicht 5m x 2-3m sondern eine ordentliche Ecke größer. Zwischen Haus und Grundstücksgrenze sind ca 25m, da bekomme ich schon einen ordentlichen Teich dazwischen...

Eine __ Schleie? Ist die nicht eher bodenorientiert und nachtaktiv? Naja, ein weißer __ Wels ist auch Klasse, wenn man den entsprechenden Teich+Technik+Futter hätte. Da aber selbst ein Clarias (Froschwels) nicht in meinem Aquarium in Frage kommt, können wir diese Fischart auch beim Teich ruhig ausschließen.

@Nicolai: Und eine "Kläranlage" kommt nicht in Frage, da braucht man doch wieder eine Pumpe, die 150W braucht oder mehr. Wie gesagt, die Aquarien fressen schon genug Strom.

Eine Schleie? Ist die nicht eher bodenorientiert und nachtaktiv? Wenn die doch regelmäßig zu sehen ist und leicht beschaffen ist, wäre das eine schöne Alternative zur __ Orfe. *Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit (Gold)- Schleien im Teich?*
Naja, ein weißer Wels ist auch Klasse, wenn man den entsprechenden Teich+Technik+Futter hätte. Da aber selbst ein Clarias (Froschwels) nicht in meinem Aquarium in Frage kommt, können wir diese Fischart auch beim Teich ruhig ausschließen.
Auch wenn es interessante Tiere sind.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Fischarten*

Hi Christian,

ja, die __ Schleie ist ein Bodenfisch und wird erst im dunklen richtig munter. Das betrifft leider auch die Goldform.  Zum "Fische gucken"  sind sie daher  nicht so gut geeignet. (kommt halt auch auf die Teichgröße an ob sie sich irgendwo "unsichtbar" machen können)  Da sind oberflächenorientierte "farbige" wie __ Aland (gibt neben der __ Goldorfe ja auch ne bläuliche Form - Blauorfe) oder Goldrotfeder besser zu sehen. 
Solltest bei der Planung vom späteren Fischebesatz im Teich auch schon mal deren "Vermehrungswut" ins Auge fassen. . Den massig Nachwuchs wirds dann irgendwann sicherlich auch mal geben

MfG Frank


----------



## der_odo (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Fischarten*

Hallo,

ich merke schon, wie in der Aquaristik funktioniert im Teichbereich die Fischauswahl wohl nicht. Es gibt also nicht den "Wunschfisch".
Sollte kein Problem sein, dann bleibe ich bei Goldfischen und/oder Orfen. Spricht doch nichts dagegen die zusammen zu halten, oder?

Ich habe jetzt immer etwas von Gruppenhaltung gelesen. Mir schweben da je 6 Fische pro Art vor. 12 Fische mit 30cm-40cm hört sich allerdings schon wieder viel an. Oder ist es ratsamer entweder Goldfische oder Orfen zu nehmen?
Wie groß sollten die Teichmaße mindestens sein, wenn man a)nur Goldfische, b)nur Orfen c) beides bei einer Tiefe von ca.1,50m zusammen setzt?
(soll jetzt kein Quizz sein )


Gruß

Christian


----------



## pema (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Fischarten*

Hallo Christian,

wenn du hier mal im Forum etwas rumliest, triffst du immer wieder auf das gleiche Problem: was mache ich mit meinem Goldfischnachwuchs?
Die Kerle scheinen sich zu vermehren ohne wenn und aber

(Auch da liegt wieder ein Unterschied zur Aquarienhaltung...es sei denn, man hält Guppys. ) Also würde ich die Fischart wählen, deren Fortpflanzungsrate nicht so groß ist wie bei Goldfischen. Ob da Golddorfen besser sind, kann dir bestimmt jemand hier aus eigener Erfahrung sagen.

petra


----------



## Digicat (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Fischarten*

Servus Christian

Die ersten 10 Goldorfen
 

Kaufte noch 20 nach ...
 

die dritte Generation war der einzige Nachwuchs

ein Goldorfenbaby
 

Was ich damit sagen will ... Goldorfen waren in meinem Schwimmteich nicht sehr Nachwuchsfreudig ... in drei Jahren 

Zu den Goldfischen kann ich nix sagen, da nicht im ST gepflegt ...

Zum Teich ...

Wenn eh doch viel Platz ist ... mach den Teich so groß und tief wie es Dir möglich ist ...
Umso besser ist er ohne Technik zu händeln ...

Hier noch ein besonders lesenswerter Teichbericht ...


----------



## der_odo (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich-Fischarten*

Hallo,

ja, die Vermehrungsrate von Goldfischen ist mir wohl bekannt. Mein Onkel hat seit meiner Kindheit ein schätzungsweise 7.000l Teich und kann sich kaum retten vor lauer NZ.

Ich schätze auch, dass andere Fischarten wie __ Sonnenbarsche oder Flussbarsche nicht ausreichen, um den Bestand dauerhaft zu dezimieren oder hat jemand damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht?
Ein Schwarm Orfen würde auch nicht für eine ausreichende Dezimierung sorgen?


@Helmut:
Der Link ist echt gut, so etwas schwebt mir auch vor. Dann muss ich mal schauen, wie ich auf ein ähnlichen Volumen komme. Naja, die Idee mit den Ziegelsteinen werde ich glaube nicht kopieren, sieht nicht so richtig nach naturteich aus...
Dann muss ich noch schauen, ob meine "Regierung" bei so einem Projekt mitspielt. Für ihre Papageien wird alles getan, nur ich muss mich "einschränken".
(1.350l Aquarium und einschränken passt aber auch nicht zusammen... )


----------

